# DIY E-Liquid Mixology



## Nailedit77 (11/2/16)

Found this online and thought id share it with everyone, maybe this can help us newbie diyers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/2/16)

Thanks @Sickboy77, will check it out


----------

